# Ok, I'm in.



## Fuzzy Foot (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi, gang. Looking forward to conversing with all of you. Been in martial arts for 33 yrs. so I guess I qualify as a martial art senior citizen here in the states. But I haven't outgrown it yet. In addition I believe society in general desperately needs the life-skill-principles MA teaches.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello! Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Fuzzy.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Fuzzy!  :wavey:

33 years... that's quite a long time!  What styles have you studied?  What are you teaching?  Tell us a bit more....

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 12, 2006)

Great to have you here 

Enjoy the board and Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## Fuzzy Foot (Jul 12, 2006)

My primary art is Tang Soo Do, however because the school I started at belonged to a mixed organization we were able to learn techniques and katas of other styles which were incorporated into our training. Also I became interested in Japanese swordmanship and have been training in Muso Jikiden Eishin-Ryu for a little over a year. I don't have a school but teach privately as my schedule allows between my own training and work schedule.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 12, 2006)

YES! Another Pennsylvanian!  Where abouts in PA are you?

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT from a fellow Pennsylvanian.  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!  Look forward to your posts! :wavey:


----------



## BrandiJo (Jul 12, 2006)

welcome to MT ​


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 12, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 13, 2006)

Fuzzy Foot said:
			
		

> Hi, gang. Looking forward to conversing with all of you. Been in martial arts for 33 yrs. so I guess I qualify as a martial art senior citizen here in the states. But I haven't outgrown it yet. In addition I believe society in general desperately needs the life-skill-principles MA teaches.


 
:asian:  Welcome!


----------



## Fuzzy Foot (Jul 13, 2006)

Stone dragone, I'm in the northeast. Susquehanna county.


----------



## IMP (Jul 13, 2006)

Tang Soo Do, huh? Welcome to the club. I'm a Green Belt in TSD.


Ian  :samurai:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT, huh....Mr. Foot :asian:


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Fuzzy Foot said:
			
		

> Hi, gang. Looking forward to conversing with all of you. Been in martial arts for 33 yrs. so I guess I qualify as a martial art senior citizen here in the states. But I haven't outgrown it yet. In addition I believe society in general desperately needs the life-skill-principles MA teaches.


 
Welcome Ancient one!:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun and happy posting!


----------



## Brother John (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome!!!
Sounds from your philosophy there that you and I have something in common.

Good to have ya!


Your Brother
John


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Fuzzy!


----------

